# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing Shanghai

## Brian_Krassenstein

MecklerMedia has announced details for the upcoming Inside 3D Printing Shanghai Conference and Expo, which will be taking place December 8-10.  The keynote speaker will be Terry Wohlers, President of Wohlers  Associates, who is widely considered one of the foremost experts on the  additive manufacturing industry. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/106165/inside-3d-printing-shanghai/

----------

